# Need a product with REAL HAIR for my hair-pulling toddler!



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

My son likes to use my hair to fall asleep at night (touching, pulling, everything in between) He'll be two soon. Its just a bad habit that started out with an innocent touch during infancy but somehow evolved to ,twisting and pulling with me yelling in pain but that usually happens when he's no longer conscious enough to realize what he's doing (on the verge of sleep he suddenly gets a little more aggressive for some reason).

I've been working on getting him away from this habit, having him squeeze the blanket instead.. a beanie baby with a furry tail, etc. He objected to that for a long time so I sort of gave up, he may have been too young at the time... but now he's quite receptive to it and does try, I thought I had success with the squirrel tail the other day. But the minute he starts falling asleep his hand goes on automatic back up to my head!

I was wondering if anyone has any good ideas for a doll or ANY Product with realistic hair that feels just like mine would? lol I'm thinking along the lines of a big soft doll head (a plastic one might hurt if he rolled on it at night - sometimes he does sleep in the crib and fall asleep there, other times we nap together) with realistic hair, preferably with no button eyes, or other pieces that could come off as a choking hazard. An animal would work too - and might be better for a boy - he totally loves stuffed animals too, so I think he could get attached rather easily. But I think some of the hair would have to be longer, maybe a lion with a mane? (any other ideas?)

or if anyone ever been in this situation, did you ever find a solution besides the above?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

There used to be an online store where you could have dolls made with your own hair, just for that purpose, but I'm blanking on the name. Lovey......something.


----------



## kaitlyncakesmama (Aug 22, 2008)

no suggestions but just wanted to say that i hope you find something! our dd likes to play w/ our ears and hubby and i used to joke that we should find a synthetic ear! but after she would twist and pull and pinch on our ears for up to an hour, it became a serious consideration!


----------



## ChocolateNummies (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stormborn* 
There used to be an online store where you could have dolls made with your own hair, just for that purpose, but I'm blanking on the name. Lovey......something.










http://www.loveybabies.com/


----------



## peacefulT (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChocolateNummies* 
http://www.loveybabies.com/










WOW .. what a cute and great idea ..I love them..too bad my dd wasn't into hair, now where can I find a lovey baby made with my skin







My dd has this habit of pinching my skin on the top of my breasts while nursing


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I was going to suggest cutting your hair, putting it into a ponytail and attaching it to a pillow or something. But the doll idea is less creepy.


----------



## sept15lija (Jun 21, 2008)

My son does exactly the same thing in exactly the same way as you describe! He's 20 months and I can sometimes redirect his hands to his stuffed animal, but right when he's about to sleep he goes for my hair again and if I pull my head away he wakes up more and starts crying, ugh. I can't stand how he plays with my hair - luckily he has gotten gentler though than when he was littler.

In any event, I have just placed my order at loveybabies and I am really hoping this does the trick! Fingers crossed!


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Yep, mine is a hair feeler, and it looks like DD will be too. At 2.5, his touches are VERY gentle, and I love it when he does it while I'm going to sleep. He used to be awful though, so if you really want to stop the behavior, that sounds like a great idea! I don't see it ending anytime soon for DS. He still comes up to me saying "I need MY hair!" when he's upset.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChocolateNummies* 
http://www.loveybabies.com/











YESSS!!!! That's awesome!! I wonder how they get the hair attached so that it's impossible to pull out. It is a little disappointing the doll itself is so plain - not even a face! lol I think I might have to use one of those iron on transfers to put a photo of my face on it or something lol

For the longest time, I just kept getting my hair cut! So I don't have a whole lot more than 4" to work with lol but YESSSS its possible!! I know someone who sews I think maybe designing my own now (since the one online seemed rather plain and easy to make) ... if anyone knows any other similar sites or products let me know... that would be awesome if it were possible to make a real baby doll out of (one that looks realistic... even if a plastic head, I guess I'd consider it!)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I could have written your post. Its my DS1 to a T. I've recently stopped allowing it - he loves to just sit on my lap and read stories while he yanks on my hair and I Just cant take it anymore. So, I don't let him. Unfortuantly when I started thsi I started moving his hand to HIS head, thinking, surely he'll see how much it hurts and stops. But he didn't stop. He switchd to literally yanking out his hair as he goes to sleep... so now he has a buzz cut, and can only feel it, not actually wrap it around his fingers and yank it out. So... no real advice other than being extremely consistant with the 'no! stop pulling my hair! Let go of my hair!' and definetly DON'T encourage him to do it to himself...


----------



## hibana (Jun 9, 2006)

Sometimes you can find real hair meant for "weave" at beauty supply shops. Making a long-haired lovey wouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

My ds does this too! He just turned 3 & cannot fall asleep w/out my hair. In his sleep Ive found him rubbing his baby sisters hair & the dog lol. If you find something that works report back Ive tried everything & am at my wits end!


----------

